# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  [OCD] Does anyone else have ocd?

## Hern

?

----------


## Lost Control Again

I think i have mild OCD. I keep having to check my door is locked multiple times a day, check the fridge and freezer doors are shut several times a day, oh and check the cooker is switched off.

Like I say though, that's really mild compared to what lots of people have to through.

I hope your OCD isn't too bad Hern.

----------


## 1

Others do

----------

